# Trivia 6/27



## luckytrim (Jun 27, 2018)

trivia 6/27
DID YOU KNOW...
The Witwatersrand ridge in South Africa has produced 40% of  all the gold
ever mined on earth.
1. Which of these French dishes is not made with  poultry?
  a. - Croque-Monsieur
  b. - Poule au Riz
  c. - Canard a l'Orange
  d. - Coq au Vin
2. In the United Kingdom, which period immediately preceded  the Edwardian
era?
3. The only member of the Eschrichtidae family is the _______  whale.
  a. - Gray
  b. - Blue
  c. - Humpback
  d. - Killer
4. General Douglas MacArthur was known for smoking what style  of pipe?
5. Of these famous inventors, which one was the last to pass  away, doing so 
in 1948?
  a. - Thomas Edison
  b. - Benjamin Franklin
  c. - Alexander Graham Bell
  d. - Orville Wright
6. Who wrote a 1974 novel about a great white  shark?
7. What would you do if you were a funambulist?
8. Who was the historical figure whose story was told in the  film "Anne of a Thousand Days" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
General Douglas MacArthur was a Medal of Honor winner, as was  his father
before him .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. - c
2. the Victorian Era
3. - a
4. Corncob
5. - d
6. Peter Benchley
7. Walk a Tightrope
8. Anne Boleyn 


TRUTH !!
General Arthur MacArthur, Jr. was awarded his for gallantry as  a First
Lieutenant/Adjutant in the US Civil War. General Douglas  MacArthur was cited
for his service in World War II.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 27, 2018)

The answer to #1 is incorrect.  It should be A, which is basically a ham and cheese sandwich. Canard means duck, which is a poultry.


----------

